
Show HN: We're building the first K-12 school in VR - shafyy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kosmosschool/kosmos-school-the-first-k-12-school-in-virtual-rea/
======
shafyy
Hi, I'm one of the founders of Kosmos School.

Our ambition is to build the first K-12 school in virtual reality. We're
starting by offering single classes targeting 13-15-year-olds.

Kosmos is a project-based school, and in our first class the objective is to
build a rocket. The project team consists of 5 students plus one teacher.

Our first class ([https://kosmosschool.com/project/rocket-
escape/](https://kosmosschool.com/project/rocket-escape/)) premiers on
November and is already booked out, with another 170 students on the waitlist.

Today, we launched a Kickstarter in order so raise some money and get the
attention VR enthusiastic parents who we think might be hanging out on
Kickstarter (and here on HN of course).

If you want to help us, pledging a small amount and/or sharing the Kickstarter
link will go a long way.

Happy to answer any questions.

Cheers

~~~
nikodunk
Love this demo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9X0q5VVnEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9X0q5VVnEY)

~~~
shafyy
Yeah, thanks for sharing! Forgot to add it in my comment, but it's also on the
Kickstarter page!

